# cam shafts hks which is the best one for sr20det



## cholojr19 (Feb 17, 2003)

i seen that they sell hks camshafts step 1 and 2 whats the best step for street and daily use i want the one that gives me the most horsepower and driveable daily also i see they have different degrees 256 264 272 degrees what the difference between these and is it better to have the intake and exhaust the same degrees or have one 256 degrees and the other 272 i neeed helpppppppppppp please and if any 1 else knows a good camshaft lemme know


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HKS makes good cams... Tomei, Nismo, Toda almost make excellent cams. i don't know the difference between 256, 264, and 272 or step 1 and step 2... but i know that 256/256 is recommended for a 240sx

are the cams for a ka24 or a sr20?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

the 256 cams give you better torque down low, great for drifting. I don't suggest going beyond 270 because you'll have idling problems, but if you want a good idle, more power and torque throughout the powerband, go with 260s. Check out the Tomei cams @ www.jspec.com

If you're gonna be breaking into the head, upgrade the springs too, go with the Rocker Arm Stopper from Nismo or Tomei also.


----------



## cholojr19 (Feb 17, 2003)

its for a sr20 i see that hks got a rocker arm stopper im thinking of having everything i can in the head hks


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Yeah, almost every japanese tuner brand has valvetrain parts for the SR20, just go with the brand you most like.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

tomei 4 me


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Same here


----------

